# Out of state?



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Where do you archers go out hunting out of state? I really want to try hunting more next year with my bow... Hogs, whitetails, Colorado elk maybe? just wondering what you guys/gals might do...

thanks!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I never have, but that may change, so I'll keep my eye on this thread also!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

elkfromabove said:


> I never have, but that may change, so I'll keep my eye on this thread also!


+ 1 o-||


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lets see, Montana, turkeys and speed goats. Georgia, whitetails, wood ducks and wood****s. Wyoming, deer. Nebraska, more whitetails. and Idaho, bears, turkeys and may be elk. I have bowhunting trips planned in all of these states next season. Oh, and Utah... Finally drew my once in a lifetime elk tag. :roll:


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Tex... are most of these over the counter? thanks for the input!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you should check out the archery Ibex hunt in New Mexico...kind of like the poor man's bighorn hunt


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't do it! You'll never want to hunt Utah again.

I'd guess 90% of colorados archery deer tags can be drawn with 0-1 points. A lot of them can be drawn second choice allowing you to build points for down the road. Archery elk hunting is off the charts as well on OTC units.

I've hunted all over the country, and every western state except those along the coast. They're all good. Colorado is just the best, and close. It'd be a good place to start.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wyoming as-well,,,,,,,,If you haven't been playing the point game, you can pony
up the cash and do Special permits there........

Most units if you draw , you can buy the early archery for antelope, deer and elk,
Gives you the entire month of September archery, then the rifle if your unsuccessful!

Type 9 hunts are archery only , special permits with just 1 or 2 points for very good areas!

Also whitetail hunts can be had with zero points!,,,early archery available!

Mrad's right,,,,Once you get started, you'll never look back!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> Tex... are most of these over the counter? thanks for the input!


They're ALL over the counter. Except Montana antelope. You do have to send in an application, but you're guaranteed an archery tag. In Georgia your tag will run about $120 that gives you ten does and two bucks with a four month season. I Nebraska you spend a little more and get a doe and a buck tag. They also have an endless supply of doe tags in some areas. You can buy as many two-doe tags as you want till they're gone for $55. When we were there during the last week of archery season they still had six thousand of em...



> Don't do it! You'll never want to hunt Utah again.


Ding Ding Ding!!! What do we have for him Bob!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks again gents!


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Anyone know much about hunting in Oregon? I just moved to Oregon from Utah. I'll still hunt Utah for deer and elk because it's country that I know and love, plus I have lots of friends and family back there..... But, I guess I should also explore my new state of Oregon and see what opportunities may exist here. Any info you might have is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Lets see, Montana, turkeys and speed goats. Georgia, whitetails, wood ducks and wood****s. Wyoming, deer. Nebraska, more whitetails. and Idaho, bears, turkeys and may be elk. I have bowhunting trips planned in all of these states next season. Oh, and Utah... Finally drew my once in a lifetime elk tag. :roll:


You have never hunted bears in Idaho....? You have been invited many years but have never gone. And...your NOT invited this year. :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's Ok that you're not inviting me because I got invited on a fully guided bear hunt for me and a friend for TWO bears each. All we have to do is show up and buy our tags and food. He takes care of everything else. It's Traditional archery only, no pistols, guns, or compounds. All I have to do now is choose which friend to invite.... Hmmm, decisions, decisions...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Ohhhhh please.............


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Ohhhhh please.............


Ya, beg all you want, but you're a C.M.A.S.D shooter. Dust off that nice recurve you made and may be I'll consider inviting you...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Idiots.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

sliverflick said:


> Anyone know much about hunting in Oregon? I just moved to Oregon from Utah.


I don't know a ton but my ex in laws lived in Newport and the guy across the street was a big hunter. He and his son would drive logging roads and glass the logging sites for deer browsing around the burn piles and log landings. Up around Bend was nice high country sage and seemed to be pretty open mountain country too but the only thing I ever killed there was a badger that ran in front of the truck.  I loved it when I was there though... sure is pretty if nothing else.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Idiots.


 -_O-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BTW, I just got invited to go to Oregon to hunt Pheasant, Chukar, huns and quail on a ten thousand acre private ranch. So, I guess I can add Oregon to the mix now as well...


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

sliverflick said:


> Anyone know much about hunting in Oregon? I just moved to Oregon from Utah. I'll still hunt Utah for deer and elk because it's country that I know and love, plus I have lots of friends and family back there..... But, I guess I should also explore my new state of Oregon and see what opportunities may exist here. Any info you might have is appreciated. Thanks!


The sportman's tag is a bargain. All your fishing stuff, elk, deer, bear, mt. lion, turkey, small game and waterfowl for around $135. Blacktails are small and you're probably as likely to find them close to town as anywhere else.

Where are you at?

I'm still friends with a dude on facebook in the Eugene area who shoots turkey with a bow.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

My brother and I hunted unit 521 in Colorado for archery elk. The tag was otc and we had a great time. My brother killed a great six point bull on the first day. I got close to other bulls bulls but could not close the deal. The key to our success was homework. I had studied maps, talked to biologists, taked to game wardens, studied google earth, and talked to a couple locals. We also made a summer trip to se the area. All in all, well worth the nonresident permit cost and gas. I would definitely go back. We are headed to Wyomng this year if we draw. History says we should draw this year so I will let you know how it goes. 
Good Hunting 
RidgeRebel


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

Just my two cents on this. I go to Northern Idaho. Lochsa, North Fork of the Clearwater, Lolo, Sheep Mountain all great areas. Big bulls and the local areas down lower, Weippe, Pierce, Orofino areas all hold some really big whitetails. PLUS if you really want to get a black bear tag, they are pretty abundant. AND if you are really feeling adventorous, get a WOLF tag.


----------

